

Rate my android app: calltrack - not_feeling_it

places your call log entries into your google calendar, which synchronizes with the cloud. using gmail sync, you should be able to sync with your outlook calendar. i've tested it exclusively on the moto droid, so feedback from other android users is welcome. i've already fixed several bugs so please let me know if you run into trouble and i'll see about fixing it.
======
ecaron
Do you have a link to a site with screenshots or a QR code?

~~~
not_feeling_it
whoops, sorry about that:
[http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=8&d=market://search%3F...](http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=8&d=market://search%3Fq%3Dpname:app.calltrack)

------
not_feeling_it
also, i should have mentioned it's only for android 2.01 and newer right now.

